# July Fishing vacation - Myrtle Beach area 7/29 and 7/30



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Good morning, 

I haven't been fishing at all this month, but I'll be fishing in July! Fly fishing the Ausable River, NY on 7/23, fishing the salt in/near Myrtle Beach 7/29 and 7/30, and back to fly fishing in Cataloochee, NC on 8/1. I know my way around lakes and rivers but have VERY limited experience in salt water.

Last year I fished inshore Saltwater for the first time in Naples, Florida. I got a lot of great advice from the FLA Surf & Pier folks. I spent a couple days fishing the surf and caught one hardhead catfish after another, and one ladyfish in the mix. I used fresh shrimp the first day and went to frozen shrimp and frozen sand fleas on the second. Day 3 I was sick of the cats so I tried a nearby inlet, "Clam Pass" and caught Snook with a DOA combo.

So this trip will be my 2nd time inshore salt (first time on the Atlantic Coast instead of the gulf).
Please tell me where to go and what to use.
Any advice at all will be greatly appreciated. 
I'd like to target sporting fish or something to put on the table, but I don't want to catch "trash fish" all day. 
I'm willing to get up early, drive an hour, etc.
I've got a small cast net and some sabiki rigs but I think I'd rather buy the bait instead of spending time catching it. 
I've got some DOA shrimp, bucktails, misc. spoons. Don't have any Got-Cha's; I've seen them mentioned here.

Rods/Reels I have below; If I'm doing a lot of artificial casting, the Power Plus rods will be too heavy. Seeing as I've made it to the salt twice, I don't want to invest a lot in rods/reels but would buy something if it would make a big difference.
10' OA Power Plus/ Okuma Coronado CD55A baitrunner / 40# braid
8' OA Power Plus / Shimano Sienna 4000 / 25# braid
7' Ugly Stick Intercoastal / Okuma Avenger ABF30 baitrunner / 10# braid
I have a few spools of Fluro to use for shock leaders but I don't recall the line strength. 

As a sidenote I will have limited space in my Outback but will be able to put some gear in a roof box. I have to leave room for the wife and kids; and maybe some clothes.  That 10' rod will probably be too big come to think of it.

I see a lot of information in the threads from a knowledgeable fellow "TheSkink". Murrels Inlet Outpost is 15 miles from where I am staying (Oceans 22); so I will be sending him a private message.

Thanks in advance, tight lines,
- Matt -


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

I'll be there 3 weeks from today. I have been in touch with the Skink and I'm going to visit him. I think he will be able to get me some bait and additional tackle.
I have read through the "Newbie Thread" several times now and saved off many of the valuable pictures and diagrams, thanks to all the contributors. 

I'd really like some advance suggestions as well. Perhaps some more specific questions will get some responses. Any information at all will be appreciated.

If possible, I'd like to target "table worthy" fish. I've read that Pompano is delicious but haven't tried it, I like flounder. What about the others I can serve? What species will be running and what should I target?
Surf, Pier, Jetties, Inlets, etc. What's my best bet? I'll be staying 5 1/2 miles from the MB State Park, that might be good but I will drive quite a ways if there is something better.
I think once the above are answered I have a better chance of figuring out what to buy/pack.

I have some double hook rigs I tied last year for Naples. Looks like I tied them on 30# fluro. Any other rigs I should tie/buy?

I have popping corks and DOA shrimp, some bucktails, some spoons. Are there any other "must have" artificial lures I should pack?

Fishbites / Gulp - worth buying? I've read some people use fishbites to enhance or hold on bait.

Are there any questions I haven't asked and need to?

Thanks again, 
- Matt -


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Have I said something wrong? I am at a loss as to why this thread has 500 views and nobody has replied. I'm a fellow angler asking for help. 

In the absence of guidance, I'm thinking of hitting a jetty, I've never tried this. What do folks use to bring bait out to the jetty and catches back?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

OHMatt said:


> Have I said something wrong? I am at a loss as to why this thread has 500 views and nobody has replied. I'm a fellow angler asking for help.
> 
> In the absence of guidance, I'm thinking of hitting a jetty, I've never tried this. What do folks use to bring bait out to the jetty and catches back?


Your post is very long and I don't even know what you're asking in it.


----------



## longpole (Jul 20, 2015)

To respond for everyone that has fished at MB for the past two years, bring a rod to catch either pin fish or sharks. Thats it, right now only sharks and pin fish are being caught. Save your time and money, hang with your family and don't waste time going after fish that aren't there. trust me save your time. I was down for a day last week, headed to spring maid and caught zilch. A big shark hooked up with me and that was fun, but besides that, pin fish and a couple terds.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Yep. No fish here at all.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> Your post is very long and I don't even know what you're asking in it.


I tend to be verbose. I tried to make it shorter on the second post. Still failed.  I'll work on it. _Thanks bud_.



longpole said:


> To respond for everyone that has fished at MB for the past two years, bring a rod to catch either pin fish or sharks. Thats it, right now only sharks and pin fish are being caught. Save your time and money, hang with your family and don't waste time going after fish that aren't there. trust me save your time. I was down for a day last week, headed to spring maid and caught zilch. A big shark hooked up with me and that was fun, but besides that, pin fish and a couple terds.


_Thanks a lot_ for the reply and advice longpole. My family will be spending time in places I can't go due to my fear of crowds. I'll be stuck spending time alone in a condo for 2 of the days unless I find something else - that's going to be wetting a line whether or not a fish ends up on the end of it. I'm getting a charter for one morning and am going to go _somewhere_the other.



Elgreco said:


> Yep. No fish here at all.


Thanks Elgreco, appreciate the reply. I'll do my best to disprove you.


----------



## wvdave107 (Jul 12, 2015)

You mentioned the jetties....I've never fished there but going to hit them in Sept. I try to fish every time I'm down there. July can be a slow month...especially for us that aren't too familiar with saltwater. Seems the water temp gets pretty warm.....Regardless, wetting a line and just being out enjoying the sun and water are enough for me if nothing is productive...Give it a shot. Beats staying inside...Good luck


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Seems like you don't want trash fish, which is what you'll mainly catch on the bottom this time of year especially with shrimp and small pieces of cut bait. I would recommend fishing for pompano with sand fleas and predatory fish (red drum, bluefish, flounder, trout, Spanish, sharks) with live mullet. There are also whiting around but they're not very sporting, good eating though. Sand fleas and small pieces of shrimp, mullet fillets, and Fishbites (shrimp, sand flea, blood worm flavors). 

You can't land sharks in Myrtle Beach. Since you don't mind driving, go down to beach of the north jetty in Murrells Inlet and you're in Georgetown county and can catch sharks. It's also more deserted and better fishing than the heart of MB. Perry's is also right around the corner and can get you live bait if you can't/don't want to catch it. 

If something interests you let me know and I can be a little more specific.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Tons of flounder on the piers on live mullet.
Should be a few in the surf.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

SmoothLures said:


> Seems like you don't want trash fish, which is what you'll mainly catch on the bottom this time of year especially with shrimp and small pieces of cut bait. I would recommend fishing for pompano with sand fleas and predatory fish (red drum, bluefish, flounder, trout, Spanish, sharks) with live mullet. There are also whiting around but they're not very sporting, good eating though. Sand fleas and small pieces of shrimp, mullet fillets, and Fishbites (shrimp, sand flea, blood worm flavors).
> 
> You can't land sharks in Myrtle Beach. Since you don't mind driving, go down to beach of the north jetty in Murrells Inlet and you're in Georgetown county and can catch sharks. It's also more deserted and better fishing than the heart of MB. Perry's is also right around the corner and can get you live bait if you can't/don't want to catch it.
> 
> If something interests you let me know and I can be a little more specific.


*Thanks *SmoothLures, that is great. I'll hit Murrell's inlet bright and early and it should only be a 30 minute drive. I will try to catch fleas the evening prior to heading out and hit a store for live bait @ 6AM. I'll look to buy live mullet and various fishbites flavors. I understand going out on the jetty can be a long walk. Would I be able to roll an ice chest on wheels out there to stow my bait? Any additional specifics you can provide would be great.



RjTheMetalhead said:


> Tons of flounder on the piers on live mullet. Should be a few in the surf.


*Thank you RJ*. Sounds like live mullet is a must try.


Thanks again.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

OHMatt said:


> Thanks Elgreco, appreciate the reply. I'll do my best to disprove you.


I was being sarcastic because there are alot of whiners here who complain about the fishing being terrible. Of course it's everyone's fault but theirs.


----------



## Elgreco (Aug 12, 2014)

Also you can roll stuff out on the jetties. I was out there Saturday and there was a ton of people there. Current was real strong and I could barely get the anchor to hold bottom. Didn't catch anything at the jetties but caught some good sized spots in the inlet with fishbites bloodworms.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Going out on the south side of the jetty is a long walk. about a mile and quarter from the north side parking lot in Huntington beach. Also if you are into surf anywhere along the way to the jetty on HBSP is good. Lots of fish and not many tourist. Sand fleas all around in the surf. Fishing the suds with them and fishbite blood worms will get you pomps and whitings


----------



## Mmayfield (May 2, 2014)

Matt,

You mentioned fly fishing. I have never tried it but a few weeks ago I was talking to the guy in the Fly Shop at BPS about fly fishing for pomps in the surf. He gave me some ideas and even has a pattern he recommends locally. Like I said, I have not tried yet but plan to. I also noticed an assortment of flies at the Murrell's Inlet Trading Post and they maybe able to offer some advice.


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

Elgreco said:


> I was being sarcastic because there are alot of whiners here who complain about the fishing being terrible. Of course it's everyone's fault but theirs.


I suspected that was the case based upon some of the other recent threads I have been reading. I usually blame my gear for my shortcomings.. 



Elgreco said:


> Also you can roll stuff out on the jetties. I was out there Saturday and there was a ton of people there. Current was real strong and I could barely get the anchor to hold bottom. Didn't catch anything at the jetties but caught some good sized spots in the inlet with fishbites bloodworms.


 Wonderful _Thanks _Elgreco. I will be able to put a 5 gallon bucket on top of the rolling ice chest and strap 2 PVC rod holders onto the sides. It will still scream "tourist" but should be functional. 

Can you give me an idea where the inlet is? Is this a small enough inlet that it would be worth jigging a gulp mullet with/without a popping cork?



rickyble said:


> Going out on the south side of the jetty is a long walk. about a mile and quarter from the north side parking lot in Huntington beach. Also if you are into surf anywhere along the way to the jetty on HBSP is good. Lots of fish and not many tourist. Sand fleas all around in the surf. Fishing the suds with them and fishbite blood worms will get you pomps and whitings


 _Thanks _rickyble. Fishing is worth a hike and is part of the fun when I target high elevation native brook trout in the Smokies. 

So it sounds like I should look for breaks/rips or pockets of fleas along the shoreline and throw into the suds as I am walking from the North Side Parking out to the jetty? 



Mmayfield said:


> Matt,
> You mentioned fly fishing. I have never tried it but a few weeks ago I was talking to the guy in the Fly Shop at BPS about fly fishing for pomps in the surf. He gave me some ideas and even has a pattern he recommends locally. Like I said, I have not tried yet but plan to. I also noticed an assortment of flies at the Murrell's Inlet Trading Post and they maybe able to offer some advice.


 Thanks Mmayfield! I suspect in the surf I would need an intermediate or FS line and I've only ever used floating. I know if I lived locally I'd buy extra spools for the surf; but then again I'd also have my kayak to chase tailing reds with the floating line. Have you fly fished at all or just not in the surf? Fly fishing is a blast. I just set my account to notify me when I get PMs so if you have questions down the road let me know.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Also Matt there is a place called oyster shell recycling (?) just below Murrells inlet and before HBSP that i have heard people talk about fly fishing. There is a branch of one of the creeks that run into the inlet proper that feeds back up to HBSP. Its marsh and creek and some say its good fly fishing. Anyway just a thought. If you pull up the google map you can see south of the jetty and the inlet the beach to HBSP and between the dunes and 17 there is an small creek/inlet/marsh. Maybe someone else on here has fished that part. I just usually fish the surf there myself. Nice place for sure.

https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...0x890038e021e37ab1:0x2b159bb6ece766db!6m1!1e1


----------



## OHMatt (May 8, 2014)

rickyble said:


> Also Matt there is a place called oyster shell recycling (?) just below Murrells inlet and before HBSP that i have heard people talk about fly fishing. There is a branch of one of the creeks that run into the inlet proper that feeds back up to HBSP. Its marsh and creek and some say its good fly fishing. Anyway just a thought. If you pull up the google map you can see south of the jetty and the inlet the beach to HBSP and between the dunes and 17 there is an small creek/inlet/marsh. Maybe someone else on here has fished that part. I just usually fish the surf there myself. Nice place for sure.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/M...0x890038e021e37ab1:0x2b159bb6ece766db!6m1!1e1


This is great! Thanks again. I'm probably taking my charter out of Murrell's so I can scope out the areas after the charter to be prepped for the following morning.

Speaking of the charter; I want a 1/2 day trip on a boat that goes out a bit. Does anyone have experience with Robby Remson / "Just Chillin' " out of Murrells Inlet Fishing Center?


----------

